# buying a tree crane



## abbott hill (Mar 17, 2004)

I have never payed attention to the specifications of crane trucks used for tree work. Would some one give me a little insight as to what I should look for when buying a crane. I have 100 ft.pine trees in mind for this crane . Thank You for your time sincerly Abbott Hill


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

The biggest crane an average tree company could purchase would be in the 17 ton range.

A lot of companies elect to rent em. In the long run, that is usually the wisest choice.


----------



## kowens (Mar 17, 2004)

unless you have a cert op. i would rec. hireing a crane service


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 17, 2004)

There is one advertised in the TCI mag. It offers a jib height of around 140' best I remember (I am at school, and can't check it). It is a 17 tonner, and I believe that is what you wou ld want. You will need the extra height because you aint gonna be able to always back up next to the tree. (Not to insult your intelligence). 

If you stay busy year round, then I would buy a crane. Having it at your desposial every job would make the jobs go much faster. People that rent have to price the crane into the job, people that own it have to accept it as overhead, but they could use it on every job.

Plus with a crane, you could keep it semi busy offering a crane service on the side.

I would rather have a crane than a bucket, but I would take either.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2004)

I would say it all depends on what you do on a regular basis. 

Look at your typical species and size and do some wood weight estimations

Look at the work you do and the setup areas you will need to work in.

Look at the charts of the cranes in your purchace range and then determin if this will fit in with what you do.

Boom length does help for getting to the work, length and angle decreases max loading.

Loadline scales are nice to get an idea what actual weights are and where you can go with chunk size.

I know a few companies with cranes and you really have to do a lot of big tree work to make it pay off. 

The Guiffre model menioned in TCI Mag is 77K before any financing, so figure around 100k total.

So figure you will need 16.7k per annum just to pay the thing off. (WHat would a manintinace budget be on soemthing like that?)

16,700 / 200 workdays is 83.5 per day or if you use it once a week on average, figure a round $420 for the rig. 

That is for a 6 year financing plan, without any maintinance figured in.


----------



## Sep (Mar 17, 2004)

*Crane*

The cost of the crane is not the only thing to think about, insurance for it is outragous. I know a guy who purchased the 17 ton crane that is being mentioned, he loves it, but has to chase tough crane takedowns and rent the crane out to other tree guys. Tree work is great with a crane, but keeping a crane running and profitable for the year, not for 10 crane trees a year most be a challenge. There is alot of days I would love to have one though.

Sep


----------



## Derik L (Mar 17, 2004)

We use a National 1500 36 ton crane. It is mounted on a 10 wheel sterling truck. This is the perfect crane for tree removals. It is small enough and light enough to get to most places. We put 3/4 plywood down when we are going on the grass or a brand new driveway. As long as we can get the crane within about 85 feet of the tree it is not a problem.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 17, 2004)

I worked off a 21.5 ton (brand new) for about a year. Dude owned it. Arborist as well. 

We used it about 15% of the time. 

It seems to me that arborist just take bigger pieces. Of course we are geared for it and we must know the limitations and the capabilities of our gear. It what seperates us I think the single biggest factor. We are big shots..


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 17, 2004)

> The biggest crane an average tree company could purchase would be in the 17 ton range.


I'd be careful with generalizations due to regional differences. 
Where I work 17 tons isn't that much help...
I like the 35 ton crane for the above reasons... a good balance between capacity and versatility.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

Most 'average' tree companies can't afford to lay down the bucks to PURCHASE a 35+ ton crane.

17 is much more reasonable.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 17, 2004)

Again MB,
What is an average tree company in La. may be far different than an average tree company in Ca.
Besides, I would guess that an "average" tree company wouldn't afford a crane at all.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

'Average' tree company around here is a 3 to 4 man operation.


----------



## Mike Kraus (Mar 20, 2004)

Crane size is a factor of where you work and the trees you get. Here in Hawaii we have a lot of very big trees. We do a lot of removals. 
I have a crane and it has been paid off for a long time now. All I have to worry about is maintenance. It is a 22.5 ton National. It will pick 2400 lbs. at a 60' radius. 
It is very sweet to back up to a garage and take a tree out of the backyard in big pieces and work on it in the street. 
A crane is much safer in bad situations too. Dead tree removals are never easy but with a crane they get a lot safer.
One more thing about a crane is the value of the logs being removed. The way a tree has to be cut up to move it without a crane there isnt much value. With the crane to load 16' logs into the truck there is a marketable product.
One comment was made that the preference was for a crane over a bucket truck. Both are great tools but if I had to choose it would be for the crane.


----------



## arty460 (Mar 21, 2004)

CRANES ARE NICE ME AND MY FATHER HAVE A TREE COMPANY.AND WE DO HAVE A CRANE ITS A 14 TON STINGER THAT SITS ON A FORD 8000 CHASSIS ITS SO MUCH QUICKER WHEN YOU DONT HAVE TO PICK UP THOSE BIG BUTTS WE LOAD THEM BIG AND IF THERE REALLY BIG WE HAVE ACCESS TO A 65 TON GROVE .WE CAN PICK THEM UP FROM THE BOTTOM BUT YOU NEED A PLACE TO PUT THEM DOWN.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 21, 2004)

Welcome to AS!! In the future post without caps lock on, it is considered yelling.


In the TCI mag, there is a new crane company advertising. They are offering a 23.5 Ton with 146' hook height (with jib, duh) for 113,500. The also offer a the 17 ton for 70,000.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Welcome to AS!! In the future post without caps lock on, it is considered yelling. *



I HATE WHEN PEOPLE MENTION THAT STUPID THING ABOUT CAPS. IF THE GUY WANTS TO TYPE IN CAPS, LET HIM.
I HAVE NOW DECIDED I WILL TYPE ALL MY POSTS IN CAPS, IN SUPPORT OF THE NEW GUY.
I'D RATHER READ TEN POSTS IN CAPS, THAN 1 STUPID POST. MAYBE YOU COULD WORK ON THAT FOR US.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok ???????. I simply said that it was considered yelling. I greated him to AS. 


Copied from posting guidelines:

"* DO NOT POST IN ALL CAPS! This is rude and is considered yelling."

I wasnt busting balls or the like wise.

Why not empty you PM box so i could say this off forum.

MM the hard ass because he is postin in caps.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 21, 2004)

HA HA HA!
I SURE AM A REBEL!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats not quite the adjective I would use.

:angel:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 21, 2004)

HOW ABOUT CYBER TOUGH GUY?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 21, 2004)

I'M TROLLING HERE! DOESN'T ANYBODY WANT TO PLAY?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 21, 2004)

please don't hurt me!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *please don't hurt me! *



* WHY?*


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> * WHY? *


 
Because I'm a pacifist.

a 7 foot, 250 lb pacifist

who likes kickboxing, well, I used to...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Don't hurt the little guy...


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> Because I'm a pacifist.
> 
> ...




I aint a pacifist, but I am 6' 2" 230 lbs, and so is my main groundy. Between us we dont take alot of greif.


----------



## rborist1 (Mar 21, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## rbtree (Mar 21, 2004)

micro mini lack of  mass


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *You guys need to stop trying to get Lumberjack all worked up.
> 
> Tomorrow is a school day.
> ...




That reminds me, I got a 4 page report due after lunch.


----------

